# Is an ice transducer necessary?



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I have plans to renovate my 14 foot fishing boat this summer. I bought the boat 30 yrs ago when I was 16 and it was used back then. My wife and kids surprised me with a fish finder for Christmas to put on the boat. It is a Garmin striker 5cv. I have spent all morning reading reviews and info about this fish finder. I noticed they sell this model in an ice fishing pack as well. From what I can tell it is the same fish finder with a nice soft case,battery plastic tote to attach mount and battery and a different transducer with a float. It got me thinking. I ice fish 3-5 times a year. I have always been interested in trying electronics for ice fishing but never wanted to spend the money for the amount i would use it. I have a battery exactly like the one that comes in the ice fishing version. I could easily build a nice wood case to house the battery and mounting bracket etc... I am wondering if I can mount the transducer that came with my fish finder to a small board and just drop it in a hole next to my fishing hole? Is there a significant advantage to spending the $120 for the other transducer?


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

The biggest advantage would be balance . The ice transducers are circle pucks so they can dangle and have the sonar directed straight down. Regular transducers are aerodynamic to help with water flow while in a moving boat. The problem you will run into with the regular transducers is leveling it so it points directly below your hole if you are just using the cord. Now you could attach it to some sort of pole so that you are assured it points straight down your hole and not off to the side

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

SWMbruiser said:


> The biggest advantage would be balance . The ice transducers are circle pucks so they can dangle and have the sonar directed straight down. Regular transducers are aerodynamic to help with water flow while in a moving boat. The problem you will run into with the regular transducers is leveling it so it points directly below your hole if you are just using the cord. Now you could attach it to some sort of pole so that you are assured it points straight down your hole and not off to the side
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Thanks that is exactly what I was wondering. I think I could mount it to a board and make a tip up style rig to dangle the board below the ice. It might no be ideal to lug out on a trip but it would allow me to try out my fish finder a few times. If I decide I really like it i can always invest in an ice transducer or watch for a used one later.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I ran a standard DI XDCR on my 688 with no issues, I love being able to switch to 455 kHz to eliminate or reduce and interference in a group of people.

I made an articulating arm to position it where I want to - although user TK81 now has my shuttle & I have to fab a new one!

I'll probably sell a few on here too...


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting swf1960. I love seeing other people's creative ideas. I like the simplicity of it. Do you drill a second hole next to the hole you are fishing with this setup?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

DirtySteve said:


> Thanks for posting _*sfw*_1960. I love seeing other people's creative ideas. I like the simplicity of it. Do you drill a second hole next to the hole you are fishing with this setup?


Yes Sir.

I generally poke 3 holes with the center one set back a bit so I can see both baits and the base has a place to sit, usually on a bucket lid to keep from getting wet and ice clumping up on it.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Here is what I saw sevral years ago. We were fishing and I had my vex. My son and I were catching fish and a guy asked if he could make a hole by us. He had a summer fishfinder fixed up on a board with an arm for the tranducer. We were marking a lot of fish and they were all over the water depth but were bitting when you went there. He was not catching much. I went over and was talking to him and he was not marking any fish. I took my vex over anddsat i on a hole beside his fishfinder and there were fish at all depths. I showed him his hook and he started catching fish. I would not have believed it if I would not have seen it. I am convinced now after reading about the transducer that that was his problem. Maybe it was not aligned right or who knows


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Scout 2 said:


> Here is what I saw sevral years ago. We were fishing and I had my vex. My son and I were catching fish and a guy asked if he could make a hole by us. He had a summer fishfinder fixed up on a board with an arm for the tranducer. We were marking a lot of fish and they were all over the water depth but were bitting when you went there. He was not catching much. I went over and was talking to him and he was not marking any fish. I took my vex over anddsat i on a hole beside his fishfinder and there were fish at all depths. I showed him his hook and he started catching fish. I would not have believed it if I would not have seen it. I am convinced now after reading about the transducer that that was his problem. Maybe it was not aligned right or who knows


Many years ago before I got my first fl-8, I ran an Eagle flasher on the ice with a jury rigged boat transducer, I don’t know what the angle of the cone was but it had to be perfectly aligned to pick up my jig. That’s what’s nice about the ice ducers, just throw them in the hole.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

My ice transducer is a higher frequency and has a narrower beam, pretty sure this makes a big difference.


----------



## ducknwalleye (Aug 31, 2009)

What I did with my elite five is I modified a tip up and mounted the transducer to a board that I could move and place at different angles until I found my jig.... That comes in handy with fishing in a river situation and the jig is moving downstream just out of range of the "scope" of the transducer picture. It really shined when using lighter tackle than rest of everybody.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Put a loop in the ducer cable right by the ducer. Run a cable tie through where the bolt goes on the ducer and then through the loop. I'll try to find a pic


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

I ran mine this way before I got the ice pack for my helix


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

whitetail&walleye said:


> Put a loop in the ducer cable right by the ducer. Run a cable tie through where the bolt goes on the ducer and then through the loop. I'll try to find a pic


That's how I run mine.


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Please help..... So I got my Hummingbird 688 ci hd did setup for the ice. I can't for the life of me get the settings right on it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. My son and I are in 32' of water on the sagnasty right now. All I can get is a tiny little line that we can barely see and I can't get it set to just see the bottom 6'.









Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

What transducer are you running on it - lets see a pic...


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

This one









Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

If you are NOT running the stock XNT 9 DI T and have the XI 9 20 Ice XDCR you have to change the unit setting under the Sonar tab.

If you DO NOT have the XI 9 20 Ice XDCR, you have the wrong one.

See here:

https://www.humminbird.com/Category/Support/FAQ/DI_Ice/


https://www.humminbird.com/Products/XI-9-20/

_If you own a Humminbird Down Imaging unit - you can use the XI 9 20 for ice fishing. In order for this to work properly, you will want to take the following steps: 
_

_The software version for your unit must be at version 6.250 or higher to operate with the ice ducer. The sonar will be 200 kHz only for operation with the ice ducer for traditional 2D sonar. To locate the software version that is presently operating in the system, power the unit on. Press the Menu key once when you see the name of the unit on the title screen. Press the four way cursor down to System Status. Press the Right cursor to enable System Status. From this screen you will see the software version that is presently in the system. _
_In the settings Tab turn the User Mode to Advanced_
_In the Sonar Tab change Digital Depth Source from Auto to 2D Element._
_On HELIX units, you will want to turn Ice Fishing Mode to ON._
_*Compatible models* : 385ci DI, 386ci DI, 581i HD DI, 587ci HD DI, 597ci HD DI, 688ci HD DI, 788ci HD DI, 858c DI, 858c HD DI, 859ci HD DI, 958c DI, 958c HD DI, 959ci HD DI, 1158c DI, 1159ci HD DI, HELIX 5 DI, HELIX 5 DI G2, HELIX 5 CHIRP DI GPS G2, HELIX 7 DI, HELIX 7 CHIRP DI G2, HELIX 7 CHIRP DI GPS G2, HELIX 7 CHIRP DI GPS G2N, HELIX 9 DI GPS, HELIX 9 CHIRP DI GPS G2N, HELIX 10 DI GPS, HELIX 10 CHIRP 10 DI GPS G2N, HELIX 12 CHIRP DI GPS, HELIX 12 CHIRP DI GPS G2N 

The XI 9 19 will not work with these products. _


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm running the stock transducer that came with the unit

Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

That's the stock XDCR which is good, I use one.

Make sure your frequency is set to 200 kHz and get the XDCR face level to the earth.


It looks like yours is at a slight angle.

If all else fails rest to defaults....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

If you do a reset (or not) - crank the sensitivity to about 12-14 and make sure you have Switchfire MAX and ice fishing mode selected under the Sonar tab.


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

That's better, getting somewhere now

Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

That should do it...


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you!!!! I was getting really frustrated. If I hold down on one of me save buttons will the unit save this setting for me?

Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

No, it saves the current screen view.

You really ought to read the manual, it can save you a lot of time in the future.

Your units settings like ice mode, sensitivity and Switchfire mode will be saved however UNLESS you do a reset to defaults.

Have fun & post the fish pics!


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks again!!! And I'll be reading the manual for sure lol. I've only used the unit for it's GPS and depth on my boat while summer fishing so was able to figure that stuff out easily enough.

Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJoe90 (Feb 18, 2009)

This is how I did mine. The only problem I've had is having the unit in a whole I'm not fishing and it doesn't like to pick up my jig. Bringing me a hand saw this year to see if I can male the holes a little bigger.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

A bit bulky setup, mine fits IN the bucket completely - LOL!

It's not picking up your jig due to your unit settings.

Turn OFF auto-sensitivity/gain and crank it up manually.


----------

